# Ladies Only Treffen 2015??



## bajcca (3. April 2015)

Sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich eine Planung für ein Ladies Treffen dieses Jahr? 
Ich habe diesbezüglich nichts gelesen und wollte das Thema mal in die Runde werfen. Oder habe ich es einfach übersehen?
Nachdem ich es bis jetzt noch nie geschafft habe an einem Treffen teilzunehmen wäre es toll, wenn es dieses Jahr klappen würde. 
Wie schaut es bei Euch aus? Lust auf ein Ladies Only Treffen 2015?


----------



## bajcca (7. April 2015)

Weiß keiner von Euch , ob etwas geplant ist?  Oder ob man noch in die Planung gehen soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. April 2015)

Hallo Bajcca,
es wird auch dieses Jahr ein Treffen im Taunus organisiert.
Die Plätze sind allerdings schon seit letztem Herbst alle per "Voranmeldung" vergeben, meines Wissens gibt es nur noch die Möglichkeit, über die Nachrückerliste rein zu rutschen, falls jemand absagt.
Vielleicht könnten sich ja die Organisatorinnen @MissQuax, @Angsthase 62 und @Bikebetti näher dazu äußern...


----------



## bajcca (8. April 2015)

@scylla 
Danke Dir für die Info, vielleicht klappt es ja noch. Nachdem es die letzten Jahre hier immer im Forum bekanntgegeben wurde habe ich mich nur etwas gewundert. Aber ist auch klar, da es ja immer voll besetzte Treffen waren und die Kapazitäten begrenzt sind, gibt es einfach ein Limit.
Vielleicht brauchen wir schon 2 Termine im Jahr für ein Treffen für die vielen Interessentinnen


----------



## Bettina (8. April 2015)

bajcca schrieb:


> Vielleicht brauchen wir schon 2 Termine im Jahr für ein Treffen für die vielen Interessentinnen


Sehr gute Idee  Und beim zweiten Treffen haben die Vorrang, die beim ersten  nicht dabei sein konnten.


----------



## wildbiker (11. April 2015)

Taunus fürn WE wär mir zu weit, aber wenns nen 2. Treffen gibt welches vlt. im Harz oder so (max 200 km Umkreis von L/Sachsen) stattfindet wär ich dabei. Juli oder September fänd ich gut.


----------



## lucie (11. April 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Taunus fürn WE wär mir zu weit, aber wenns nen 2. Treffen gibt welches vlt. im Harz oder so (max 200 km Umkreis von L/Sachsen) stattfindet wär ich dabei. Juli oder September fänd ich gut.



Ist zwar weit, aber lohnt sich! Es gibt ja auch die Möglichkeit von Fahrgemeinschaften.


----------



## Bettina (11. April 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> ... Juli oder September fänd ich gut.


Da gibt es doch das Treffen


----------



## lucie (11. April 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch das Treffen



Liegt aber von L/Sachsen 200km+++ weg... 

...und wenn das Treffen auf dem Mond stattfindet, ich bin dabei.


----------



## Bettina (11. April 2015)

Interessante Idee *grübel*


----------



## Martina H. (11. April 2015)

... ich bin dabei - und wenn es auf dem Mond stattfindet 

Ansonsten bin ich natürlich auch im Harz dabei - tu Dir keinen Zwang an beim Organisieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (14. April 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ich bin dabei - und wenn es auf dem Mond stattfindet
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich natürlich auch im Harz dabei - tu Dir keinen Zwang an beim Organisieren


 
@Martina H.   Der Spruch lebt  

Ansonsten bin ich auch ganz gern im Harz dabei


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. April 2015)

Ich würd auch zum Mond kommen. Oder egal wohin.


----------



## Bettina (14. April 2015)

Soviele Mädels waren bisher ja noch nie auf dem Mond


----------



## mtbbee (14. April 2015)

im nächsten Jahr verpflanzen wir den Mond nach München , dann muß ich nicht soweit reisen  und schon gar keine Schwerkraft überwinden


----------



## Martina H. (14. April 2015)

... Du willst nur nicht, dass ich (nicht vorhandene Schwerkraft sei Dank) dort evtl. mit Dir mithalten könnte 

Gut Ladies, gebongt, LadiesTreffen 2016 wird von Mtbbee organisiert (Notiz an mich: merken und dran erinnern)

und jetzt konzentrieren und freuen  wir uns erstmal hier drauf:

LadiesTreffen 2015


----------



## lucie (14. April 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> im nächsten Jahr verpflanzen wir den Mond nach München , dann muß ich nicht soweit reisen  und schon gar keine Schwerkraft überwinden



Super, und ich bring mein Lunarad mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (14. April 2015)

Äääh, Lunachod...


----------



## Martina H. (14. April 2015)

... ist das elektrisch?


----------



## HiFi XS (14. April 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... Du willst nur nicht, dass ich (nicht vorhandene Schwerkraft sei Dank) dort evtl. mit Dir mithalten könnte
> 
> Gut Ladies, gebongt, LadiesTreffen 2016 wird von Mtbbee organisiert (Notiz an mich: merken und dran erinnern)
> 
> ...


Warte bitte! Weder Mond noch München.... LO 2016 = Zittau!


----------



## lucie (14. April 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ist das elektrisch?



Ferngesteuert.


----------



## Mausoline (14. April 2015)

Doch 2 mal jährlich


----------



## lucie (14. April 2015)

Als Quartalsradler plädiere ich für 4x/a.


----------



## Deleted 329481 (1. Mai 2015)

Mountainbikecamp Pfälzerwald an Pfingsten (22. bis 25. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mich verletzt und nun bekommt noch jemand anderes die Möglichkeit, sich beim begehrten Mountainbikecamp anzumelden (320 Euro für 4 Tage):


Frauen-Camp im Kloster St. Maria in Esthal.

Es erwartet Euch ein bunter Programm-Mix und jede Menge Leistungen:
- 3 Übernachtungen im Kloster St. Maria in Esthal
- 3 x reichhaltiges Frühstücksbuffet
- Geführte Touren unterschiedlicher Levels 
- Fahrtechnik-Trainings
- Do-it-yourself-Schrauber-Workshops
- Vorträge zum Thema Mountainbiken
- Zugriff auf Testbikes und Testprodukte verschiedener Hersteller
- Frühstücks-Yoga
- Abendessen am 22.5. (Grillabend)
- Abendessen am 23.5.
- Weine und Snack zum Pfälzer Weinproben-Abend am 23.5.
- Abendessen beim Pfälzer Hüttenabend (incl. Fackelwanderung) am 24.5.
- Verpflegung (Lunch-Pakete bzw. Station) bei den geführten Touren
- Teilnahmepräsent
- Bikewaschplatz
- Bikegarage

Meldet euch bei Interesse


----------

